# Grand Rapids SE, Michigan



## Charles Dunwoody (Feb 1, 2010)

GM info:
-Grand Rapids SE, Michigan. 
-I’m a GM of 25 years looking for a new group, a new game, and a location to play. 
-I’m available every other Friday (once a month in the summer) starting at 6:30 PM. 
-I’m available as soon as Friday, Feb 5 if we can find a location that quickly.
-I’m willing to consider running a variety of systems. 
-I have two players interested so far.
-My e-mail is newgameFeb2010@yahoo.com if you want to join a new campaign.

Seeking these types of players:
-I’m willing to GM for anyone 18 years old or older. 
-Experienced gamers or new gamers with no experience are all fine. 
-Husbands and wives gaming together are great even if one spouse has never gamed before. 
-Any ethnicity, both men and women, are welcome.

RPGs GM is willing to run:
-Eclipse Phase
-Warhammer 3rd edition
-Mongoose Runequest 2nd edition
-Rogue Trader
-Mongoose Traveller
- Pathfinder core rules only
-I’m willing to create a campaign and adventures for willing players or run a published campaign.
-I don’t currently want to GM D&D 3.5 or 4th edition or use D&D 3.5 with Pathfinder.

Other things the GM is looking for in the players:
-We need to treat each other and others with mutual respect despite any differences.
-Wherever we game, each player needs to respect the host and clean up after him or herself. 
-Good personal hygiene is a must.
-Players need to be able to safely travel to and from the game in the winter so having a working car is necessary.
-Gaming is a good hobby and fun but it isn’t the most important thing in life. If gaming is more important to you than anything else, then I’m not the GM for you.
-If your PC is likely to run away and leave the group in a lurch and your excuse when confronted in character is to break out of character and say, “I was just roleplaying what my character would do” than I’m not the GM for you.

GM brings the following:
-I welcome players new or returning to RPGs and am quite willing to explain new rules.
-I will make every attempt to apply the rules fairly to every player and provide equal in game time for each individual character. 
-I enjoy helping the group tell a shared story, as well as allowing each player to develop his or her own character story. 
-I am also okay with a player who just wants to show up and play without too much backstory. 
-I very much want to allow players to create characters that are able to grow and develop over the course of a long running campaign.

Finally, real life can be stressful. Gaming should not be. Most of all, I want to tell a shared story with fellow interested gamers as part of a mellow group and have fun.


----------



## Charles Dunwoody (Feb 11, 2010)

We're playing RuneQuest II every 1st and 3rd Thurs at 6:30 PM at Grand Lan starting in March.

Your Adventurer is a barbarian of the race of Man, huddling on icy shores and
eking out a precarious existence. Only the martial tradition of a collection of
heroic cults called the Nine Swords provides hope and honor.

The homeland of your ancestors was destroyed by forests and mountains that
erupted out of cities streets and farmland overnight. Dwarves and elves now
claim the lands of your forefathers and strange beasts roam the ruins of empire
you call Summerland.

And now Chaos monsters, banished long ago by your heroic ancestors, have
returned to prey on your villages. Which means that the precarious existence of
your people may very well be doomed.

World of Kruvil is a RuneQuest II campaign that combines story elements from
Wizards' Book of Nine Swords, the RPG called Summerland, and Malhavoc's Iron
Heroes into a unique world of survival and possible redemption using the
RuneQuest II rules. Will you go quietly into the darkness of Man's final fall or
will you HeroQuest to save your people as ancient heroes did in an Age long ago?


----------

